# North Carolina Bottle Show  Salisbury, NC



## nomorecop (Apr 16, 2013)

The Piedmont Bottle & Pottery Club proudly presents our 7th annual show & sell of bottles, jars, pottery, and related antique items to the general public.
 Saturday April 20, 2013 at the Salisbury Civic Center  315 Martin Luther King Drive, Salisbury,NC
 8:00AM to 2:00 PM   Call for other info.  John Patterson 704-636-9510


----------

